# Synthetic turkey beard for replacement



## kayak1979

I somehow misplaced/lost the beard from the turkey I got last spring. It started to come apart I noticed in my workshop in the basement sitting next to the turkey fan that is still waiting to be put on a wall mount. I am making the wall mount soon and need to find a solution to replace the turkey beard. I have seen real ones on ebay, but I would rather find another way to replace it. There has to be some kind of synthetic material that looks just like a turkey beard. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## miked913

Warthog hair & giraffe tails are very similar.


----------



## miked913

I know sounds like a smart a$$ comment but I work at a zoo


----------



## fireline

PM me your address and I will mail you one


----------

